# West branch big fish!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Went out by the rocksprings area with a buddy this morning. Started fishing about 7:15. took a couple hours and i got a 16 in cat on a vibe!another hour or so later I got an 11 in. crappie on a cicada.... about 30 min. after that I lowered down a swedish pimple and 30 seconds later it was go time! set the hook and then the battle was on! took me 10-15 minutes to land this big guy! That one fish made it a good day! Snapped a couple pics and back she went! no walleye but fish ohio cat through the ice on 3 lb. test isn't too bad!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice seeing you again JIG! and nice meeting you madmac! hope you guys found some fish!


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Nice fish!!!!!
I bet that was a great fight, Not too bad for Westbranch!

Tom


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Dang nice fish there ! Congradulations !


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish. Congrats!


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

wow that had to be fun... ive been getting a few smaller cats (up to 5 lbs) myself while saugeye fishing, every time i think ive got a nice saugeye with the head shaking they do


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Keep makin catches like that and EVIN will leave Wingfoot in the "dust" behind him.....as he burns up the highway.... headed for WB......Real nice catch !!!!!!!!!!!!!Buts thats WB. Next trip could yield ya a giant walleye.....gOOD FISHIN TO YA......Jon Sr.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice catfish! I bet that was a fight and a half!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Nice Fish Ohio! Bet that was a fun fight through the ice!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll bet that was a good adrenaline rush! Did you pull that fish up through a 6" hole?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Nice catch Cuz!!! wish i wouldn't have tweeked my neck and been laid up all weekend  (i will be out an evening this week to make up for it!)


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

WAY TO GO MIKE' I almost came out there with JIG &MAC yesterday .but took the shorter hike at Mil. I would've loved to see you do'in an Indian war dance, around that hole in the ice! GOOD JOB!!! -----------sonar.............


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice job again Mike! Me and Steve did a bit of wind sailing. Looked like the frozen tundra out there and made for shannie set-up really something.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

jiggin'fool that is a Biggen...West Branch does hold some big fish...I'll bet you had fun bringing her in...JIM....CL....:G


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Bet that was a riot pulling him through the hole!! Congrats on the catch.

Longspur


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

"Nice catch Cuz!!! wish i wouldn't have tweeked my neck and been laid up all weekend (i will be out an evening this week to make up for it!)"

yeah but I would have never caught that fish if you wouldn't have cause we would have been on skeeter! Thanks everyone! I am just glad i had a buddy there to enjoy it with! he was 150 yards away from me and I am hollerin big fish, big fish! then 5 minutes later he looks back and I am still fighting it, ten minutes same thing then he started walking over it was another 2-5 minutes by the time he got there and the fish come through the hole....he almost didn't fit through an 8 in hole.... I always use an 8 in auger... I always thought it was a little over kill... but now I know why... JUST IN CASE! 

Jon Sr. 
yeah but if you know Evin.... He likes action... I will take one fish like that over 50 little bluegill every time! Evin likes the action... I like the challenge of walleye... or maybe I am walleye challenged! I don't know!


----------

